# Control pid con pic 18f4550



## Romy P (Jun 3, 2008)

Hola! estoy haciendo un control de temperatura pid para un horno con el pic 18f4550 ... normalmente para programar este pic utilizo el compilador CCS, pero en esta oportunidad los registros del control pid del pic no los reconoce el compilador ! necesito el nombre de algun programa con el que pueda desarrollar el software del control ! si tiene  algun ejemplo de control pid para este pic tambien lo recibo con mucho gusto... gracias


----------



## asherar (Jun 7, 2008)

Romy P dijo:
			
		

> ... pero en esta oportunidad los registros del control pid del pic no los reconoce el compilador ...


No alcanzo a entender qué registros son los que no te reconoce el compilador.  
¿ Podrías describir mejor el problema ? 
Gracias.


----------



## Romy P (Jun 7, 2008)

Hola ! ahi adjunto el documento de la microchip con los registros del control pid ... espero aclarar tu duda ... agradezco cualquier ayuda ! si tienen ejemplos de control pid !


----------



## asherar (Jun 8, 2008)

No he usado el CCS pero, si no te reconoce los registros Timer1 y demás, entonces aparentemente el compilador no está encontrando la ruta de los encabezadores (*.h, *.inc) donde está la declaración de las variables del pic. 
Habiendo llegado a la instancia de compilar, yo pelearía un poco más por ahí antes 
de cambiar de compilador. 
Una obviedad sería preguntar si probaste con el MPLAB. 

Éxitos !


----------



## Ardogan (Jun 8, 2008)

El pic18f4550 no tiene ningún registro que esté asociado a PID. Lo que hace en la nota de aplicación es tomar un grupo de registros cualquiera de la memoria RAM de propósito general y los  dedica exclusivamente a implementar el PID, solamente eso.


----------



## asherar (Jun 8, 2008)

Está bien. Leí la nota. 
Entonces puede ser que los registros que usa para el PID no están declarados en ningún lado 
(Con otro compilador le va a fallar también).
En ese caso hay que declarar los registros al principio del proyecto. 

Cuidado que "prop0rop2" son *tres* registros: "prop0, prop1, prop2" ya que se trata de una variable de 24 bits.

"error0:error1" son dos registros ya que es una variable de solo 16 bits

Saludos!


----------



## Robrey (Jun 23, 2008)

Estimados colegas:

He estado buscando el programa de la AN937 y no lo encuentro, ayudenme a encontrarlo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 23, 2008)

De seguro no buscaste bien:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/117744/

Saludos.


----------



## noname1744 (Jul 5, 2008)

oye calguien sabe como interpreto el resultado de una ecuacion de pid? es que estoy haciendo un control y nose como...


----------

